# LyngSat Weekly - Updates 030303-030309



## Scott Greczkowski

A little late but here it is. 

Reposted with permission from Christian Lyngemark

LyngSat Weekly - Updates 030303-030309

This is a summary of selected updates at LyngSat the past week.
For more details and daily updated satellite info, please visit
LyngSat at http://www.lyngsat.com/ or click on the links below.

All channels in this mail are DVB/MPEG-2/clear, unless otherwise stated.

--- Thaicom 2 at 78.5E: http://www.lyngsat.com/thai2.shtml
MCOT Thai TV 9 has moved from 3800 H to 3865 H, SR 7030, FEC 3/4.
TVT Channel 11 has left 3865 H.

--- Thaicom 3 at 78.5E: http://www.lyngsat.com/thai78.shtml
Korean Central TV has started on 3665 H, SR 3367, FEC 2/3, global beam.
SS Music and Shop 24 Seven have left 3554 V.
TCT has started on 3551 H.

--- Intelsat 906 at 64E: http://www.lyngsat.com/i906.shtml
Alpha TV has started on 11522 H, SR 3905, FEC 3/4, European beam.

--- Eurasiasat 1 at 42E: http://www.lyngsat.com/eurasia1.shtml
Joy has replaced Starhaber 24 on 12652 H.

--- Express A1R at 40E: http://www.lyngsat.com/ea1r.shtml
Ukraina i Svit has started on 11611 V.

--- Eurobird 2:
Eurobird 2 has left 33 East, moving west.

--- Arabsat 3A at 26E: http://www.lyngsat.com/arab3a.shtml
EDTV Channel, Al Mustakillah TV, Yemen TV, TV 7 (Tunisia), Sharjah TV, Al-Jazeera Satellite Channel, Jordan Satellite Channel and RTM 1 have started on 11938 V.

--- Astra 1H at 19.2E: http://www.lyngsat.com/astra1h.shtml
MTV Pop has started on 12226 H. Lastminute.de TV has started on 12148 H.

--- Eutelsat W2 at 16E: http://www.lyngsat.com/ew2.shtml
Alsat TV has started on 10957 H, SR 2821, FEC 2/3.
Telemarket has started on 10962 H, SR 2820, FEC 3/4.

--- Hot Bird 3 at 13E: http://www.lyngsat.com/hb3.shtml
Kairali Channel has started on 12220 H.

--- Hot Bird 6 at 13E: http://www.lyngsat.com/hb6.shtml
Beur TV has started on 11034 V. TCT has started on 11179 H.

--- Sirius 3 at 5E: http://www.lyngsat.com/sirius3.shtml
LTV 2 has replaced LTV 1 on 11843 H and 11881 H.

--- Sirius 2 at 4.8E: http://www.lyngsat.com/sirius2.shtml
Moskva - Otkrytyj Mir has started on 12380 H.

--- Thor 3 at 0.8W: http://www.lyngsat.com/thor3.shtml
BBT has started on 12169 H. Visjon Norge has started on 12226 V.

--- Express 3A at 11W: http://www.lyngsat.com/e3a.shtml
Telemarket has left 11529 V, moved to Eutelsat W2.

--- Telstar 12 at 15W: http://www.lyngsat.com/t12.shtml
Pars TV has left 12595 H.

--- Intelsat 605 at 27.5W: http://www.lyngsat.com/i605.shtml
Israel History Channel has started on 3732 R.

--- Hispasat 1B at 30W: http://www.lyngsat.com/hispa1b.shtml
Antena 3 has left 12380 L, moved to Hispasat 1C: 11851 V.
Canal Parlamentario has started on 12456 L.

--- Hispasat 1C at 30W: http://www.lyngsat.com/hispa1c.shtml
Antena 3 has replaced Canal Parlamentario on 11851 V.

--- Intelsat 705 at 50W: http://www.lyngsat.com/i705.shtml
The TV ADSAT mux has left 4027 R, moved to NSS 806.

--- PAS 9 at 58W: http://www.lyngsat.com/pas9.shtml
Cubavision Internacional has moved from 11583 H to 11612 H, SR 3670, FEC 3/4.

--- Nimiq 2 at 82W: http://www.lyngsat.com/nimiq2.shtml
Nimiq 2 has arrived at 82 West.

--- Telstar 6 at 93W: http://www.lyngsat.com/t6.shtml
WSNet has ceased, left their Ku band tps (Digicipher 2).

--- Telstar 5 at 97W: http://www.lyngsat.com/t5.shtml
Fashion TV has left 11867 V. Arab TV has started on 11867 V.
Israel History Channel has started on 12177 V.

--- EchoStar 8 at 110W: http://www.lyngsat.com/echo8.shtml
The Tyler locals have started on 12355 L, Nagravision, Texas beam.

--- EchoStar 5: http://www.lyngsat.com/echo5.shtml
EchoStar 5 has left 110 West, moving west.

--- Galaxy 10R at 123W: http://www.lyngsat.com/g10r.shtml
The Outdoor Channel West has started on 4195 H.
TGRT has left 11920 V.

--- Satellite Launches: http://www.lyngsat.com/launches/
Insat 3A & Galaxy 12 with Ariane are delayed from 21 March to mid April.


----------



## JohnH

Funny, a couple of those look familiar.


----------

